#ubuntu-wiki 2012-06-04
<hobgoblin> hello sary
<wildmanne39> hi cortman you around
<cortman> now i am wildmanne39
<wildmanne39> Hi cortman I was just going to ask if I can convert one of your threads on the import page but I started on another one
<cortman> oh ok
<cortman> which one wildmanne39, I might still let you. :)
<wildmanne39> How To: Manual Network Configuration without the need for Network Manager is looks like a hard one, I am going to be leaving town in the next day or two so it will have to wait until I get back now that I am working on another one
<cortman> Oh yeah
<cortman> Kevdog was going to look it over
<cortman> Since there already is one pretty similar in the wiki
 * cortman forgot to check for existing pages when added that one
<cortman> So I think that one is under control, I need to PM kevdog and ask how it went, he was going to look it over and add/clear up last weekend.
<wildmanne39> ok sounds good
<cortman> !topic
#ubuntu-wiki 2012-06-05
<hobgoblin> hey there cortman - good to see you :)
<cortman> likewise hobgoblin :)
<hobgoblin> the list of done wiki's get's longer and longer :)
<cortman> I noticed- very satisfied feeling! :)
<cortman> I think I might do another of Hannie's tonight or tomorrow if I have time.
<hobgoblin> I'm making a start on mine - but am string them out to keep me busy for a while
<hobgoblin> please don't do any of mine :)
<cortman> lol ok
<cortman> I should troll around for some more to add to the list. You and wildmanne39 sure are doing a good job of keeping the list populated.
<hobgoblin> ha ha ha
<hobgoblin> must ask wildmanne not to do any of mine :)
<hobgoblin> not that I'm 'wanting' to do loads - just keeping head/mind active
<john_barleycorn> That too- he's been working way like crazy- easily the most productive member on the team so far.
<hobgoblin> yep
<john_barleycorn> It's actually kind of fun once you get the hang of the procedure and the syntax.
<hobgoblin> yep
<hobgoblin> hi wildmanne39
<wildmanne39> hi hobgoblin
<wildmanne39> hi hobgoblin the way that I used blueprint yesterday to show that I was working on a thread to convert is that the way to show we are working on one so we do not duplicate?
<hobgoblin> I just added something to whiteboard - and you can see what I mean if you look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pages%20For%20Import
<hobgoblin> I only go to blueprint when I want to change something or see a change through e-mail - by that time it was too late for me lol
<hobgoblin> wildmanne39: does that make sense?
<wildmanne39> so just show in progress on the import page? that is what I was going to do yesterday but then I remember being told to use blueprint so I was not sure
<hobgoblin> blueprint is more for things that we are doing team wise - kind of like somewhere we can chuck ideas for us to think about
<wildmanne39> okay got it
<hobgoblin> I think marking the import pages is nice and simple
<hobgoblin> evryone goes there :)
<wildmanne39> I agree
<cortman> Just putting your name by the thread you're going to work on?
<wildmanne39> I hope you were not working on that page I was going to ask but you were not on here yesterday, If you were I apologize
<hobgoblin> I just put in progress - so anyone could in effect mark any that are not done yet
<hobgoblin> wildmanne39: I had started :) but I stopped - no problem :)
<hobgoblin> and no need for apologies
<wildmanne39> that was close
<hobgoblin> this is how we find out if there is something that needs to be dealt with as a team
<wildmanne39> true
<wildmanne39> I am about to leave town later today or tomorrow, I will be gone several days but I hope to have wireless access part of the time
<hobgoblin> k :)
<hobgoblin> I need to talk to bodhi at some point about closing threads etc - there are going to be howls from OPS in my future I foresee :)
<cortman> lol
<wildmanne39> you got that right
<hobgoblin> I actually got a reply to one of my 'we want your thread for the wiki' PMs
<wildmanne39> that is when the real fun begins LOL
<hobgoblin> yea :)
<wildmanne39> Lately no one has replied
<cortman> I've gotten one or two
<cortman> But only from folks I knew were active on the forums
<hobgoblin> I got replies from some - others nothing - this one actually asked questions :)
<wildmanne39> I was going to work on one that was on the import page 2 days ago butt I found out that it was out date so I moved it to the rejected page
<wildmanne39> did he want to help
<hobgoblin> no - just was making sure that it would be closed on forum as he could see no point in it being n 2 places :)
<hobgoblin> so then as I said - don't say anything about this to bodhi_zazen - we don't want to upset him
<hobgoblin> :p
<cortman> haha +1 hobgoblin
<hobgoblin> wildmanne39: so that pretty good I think
<wildmanne39> hobgoblin, yes that is good
#ubuntu-wiki 2012-06-06
<cortman> Anyone know why only numbered lists seem to work on the Ubuntu wiki?
<cortman> I try making bullet point lists (using the asterisk) and it converts tehm all to numbers
<hobgoblin> nope - sorry
<cortman> you don't know or you know they don't work? :)
<hobgoblin> don't know - brb
#ubuntu-wiki 2012-06-08
<hobgoblin> hi hannie
<hannie> hey hobgoblin
<hobgoblin> I see you've all been busy bees :)
<hannie> are you in the goblin-mood today?
<hobgoblin> manual that is
<hannie> yes, coordinating editorial work
<hobgoblin> no - I has serious head on in this channel :)
<hobgoblin> lots of wiki's being created :)
<hannie> that is good news!
<hannie> I feel a bit guilty
<hobgoblin> I shouldn't :)
<hannie> I am also watching Roland Garros in between
<hobgoblin> wait till I start helping with the manual ... I'll be the one feeling guilty lol
<hobgoblin> I'm going to be helping with xubuntu docs as well
<hannie> ah, you use xubuntu yourself?
<hobgoblin> yep
<hobgoblin> which is why with the ubuntu manual I will be happy to proof read etc but not write - unity passed me by
<hannie> I have used kubuntu for a while. It is also a good environment
<hobgoblin> I don't like kubuntu/kde - no real idea why though - just doesn't do it for me I suppose
<hannie> I see, you do not use unity. I am really used to it now and I like it
<hannie> I only cannot use Unity 3d (just 2d, which is good enough)
<hobgoblin> nope - tried it 3 or 4 times - and gnome-shell - don't like either of them
<hannie> The Nvidia drivers do not work well with my geforce 5 series
<hobgoblin> no - I've seen that about the place
<hannie> the new feature HUD is not that great
<hannie> I have to try out everything before I translate or write
<hobgoblin> my 2 bugbears are that I have lots of things on space - unity does not like focus with mouse - can never get the right menu lol
<hannie> Do you use a laptop?
<hobgoblin> and I cannot abide enormous docks or panels - my xubuntu one is set at 20px's
<hobgoblin> no - desktop with 2 screens
<hannie> ah, multitasking
<hannie> what processor do you have?
<hannie> I have an Intel core i5
<hobgoblin> I'm using the emergency one at the moment - P4 - I killed my motherboard :(
<hannie> oh dear
<hobgoblin> which was a bit of a nightmare lol
<hannie> You will have to substitute it
<cortman> 20 px is pretty small
<cortman> But I guess elves have sharp eyes
<hannie> you bet
<hobgoblin> I'm seriously thinking of a finished wiki list - I eventually want any staff to come along to help with the closing of threads etc - a simple list with thread/wiki will make life easier
<hannie> I hope you have a little patience with me as far as working for forums2wiki is cencerned
<hobgoblin> I've got 19 to close and post the new discussion thread for
<hobgoblin> hannie: we know you are working on the manual
<cortman> lol work's cut out for the goblin
<hannie> you are doing great!
<hobgoblin> and regardless of that - we all have other things to do as well hannie :)
<hannie> ok, thanks. Back to work then. See you all
<hobgoblin> cya soon hannie :)
<cortman> so long hannie
